
The Scary Smart Are The Scary Rich: Examining Tech's Richest - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2012/09/24/the-scary-smart-have-become-the-scary-rich-examining-techs-richest-on-the-forbes-400/
======
angdis
Here's the zinger quote from the article: "As FORBES’ publisher Richard
Karlgaard puts it: “[The scary smart] have inherited the world. The surest way
to become a billionaire today is to be born with a 150-plus IQ and 800 math
SAT skills."

Hmmm... what was it about "correlation" and "causation"?

~~~
waterlesscloud
If he had an 800 math SAT, he would know the odds were still pretty damn low.

------
thatusertwo
Based on this article 12% of the 400 richest people have been in the tech
space and are 'scary' smart. 12% seems like the upper range of a bell curve.
This is link bait.

